

EBay acquires brands4friends for $200 million - hiteshiitk
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/12/20/breaking-ebay-acquires-brands4friends-for-200-million/

======
franze
this certainly means one thing: you can make any stupid term a brand, i mean
"brands4friends" come on....

~~~
dotcoma
and ebay would buy close to anything, if it's hyped well enough...

~~~
zackattack
some examples please.

~~~
bcn
Skype (and to a lesser extent meetup and stumbleupon) are pretty good
examples, no? However, Most of the acquisitions at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_acquisitions_by_eBay> have made some
sense IMO.

~~~
zackattack
hardly a pattern of behavior or the basis for such a characterization. also
although it is no longer under ebay's management i suspect that skype has the
possibility to become an incredibly awesome company.

------
mleonhard
"Brands4friends is an online shop selling remainders of high quality brand
name goods of the fashion industry to end users through a series of
consecutive, temporary sales auctions."

Sounds like a European version of Gilt Groupe, <http://www.gilt.com/> .

